
Finland’s basic-income trial did not much affect work incentives - known
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2019/02/14/finlands-basic-income-trial-did-not-much-affect-work-incentives
======
timonoko
There is no part-time casual work-market in Finland. You must either establish
your own company with nestfunds insurances and liabilities. Or you can become
a full-time employee of a part-time labor hiring company. Both those options
fuck up your unemployment benefits and generate never-ending problems in
taxation too. Better do nothing and with this UBI it was even better.

